# Does this family room need attic access?



## 1QWK96GT (Oct 13, 2013)

Laying out this family room with the way the recess lights are and the finished product an attic access would be an eyesore. Would you guys put an attic access in this family room?

Thanks,


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

This is from the 2010 CRC (California Residential Code) which is based on the 2010 IRC. 

We're under a new code now but I don't think this part changed.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Would it be possible to put an attic access in the second floor wall?


----------



## 1QWK96GT (Oct 13, 2013)

wazez said:


> Would it be possible to put an attic access in the second floor wall?


I am pretty sure that is possible. the ceiling of the family room is level with the ceiling in the main house. so with all the room for the pitch of the roof I am sure I could do that. Just was not sure if I necessarily need one or what. It would be important to access the attic later in case of roof leaks or things of this nature.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

i'd like to see a floor plan, but ask where does the home owner store his adult collection fine looking women.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

You might want to space those windows evenly while you're at it.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Local code book should be pretty helpful on this.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

Ah yeah. Code here requires no inaccessible spaces. An outside attic access may be possible too, depending on wall cladding and gable end design.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Is it a flat ceiling or cathedral? Flat - Yep...Cathedral - _Maybe_ not.


----------

